# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  [InfoPath 2007] Rcuprer les infos d'un utilisateur dans Active Directory

## colonel

Hello,

Comment rcuprer les infos d'une personne dans Active Directory depuis un formulaire InfoPath ?

L'ide est que l'utilisateur entre un nom, un prnom ou un identifiant et ds qu'il sort du champ, la valeur du champ est remplace par la personne

On peut facilement rcuprer l'utilisateur courant avec la fonction _Username_ mais je ne trouve pas comment rcuprer n'importe lequel..... 

une ide ?

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Comme ca avec les outils  disposition tu n'y arrivera pas il faut que tu te cre toi mme une facon pour y accder (par ex via un webservice).

Sinon y reste une alternative payante: 

http://www.qdabra.com/proddetail.asp?prod=QADWS

++

Thierry

----------


## colonel

C'est bon j'ai trouv , c'est inclus de base dans InfoPath et c'est gratuit

Sur le menu des contrles, chisir "Ajouter un controle personnalis" puis "ActiveX" puis choisir "Contact Selector"

 ::king::

----------


## virgul

Ok merci pour le renseignement je ne savais pas que Infopath offrait cette possibilits dans la version 2007.

++

Thierry

----------


## stephane eyskens

> C'est bon j'ai trouv , c'est inclus de base dans InfoPath et c'est gratuit
> 
> Sur le menu des contrles, chisir "Ajouter un controle personnalis" puis "ActiveX" puis choisir "Contact Selector"



En effet mais les infos retournes sont limites. C'est en fait un User picker similaire  ce qu'on retrouve dans sharepoint.

Mais si tu dois rcuprer un attribut du type Street Address ou encore un attribut custom, c'st pas avec ce contrle que tu y arriveras, tu auras effectivement besoin de dvelopper une procdure d'accs  AD (web service notamment)

----------


## placebomuse

Bonjour, 

Je souhaite galement pouvoir slectionner des utilisateurs de l'AD dans un formulaire InfoPath, en revanche ds que je selectionne un utilisateur j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : "l'lment X ne peut pas contenir un lment enfant car le modle de contenu de l'lment parent Y est texte seul".

Je suppose que c'est parce que la source de donne lie au contact selector est de type texte, mais je ne sais pas quoi mettre d'autre puisque je rcupre un "user" ???

Merci pour votre aide

----------


## virgul

Salut,

C'est quoi le code que tu as cris pour faire ca?

Car la avoir tu essaye de faire:



```

```


lors que ca devrait tre:



```
<y>ton contenu</y>
```

----------


## placebomuse

```

```


J'ai juste ca, champ17 tant li au contact selector

----------


## virgul

Mais alors t'as fait des rgles? faut bien que tu lui disent de faire quelquechose pour qu'il copie le contenu de ta listebox dans un autre champs?

----------

